# Hi.. Anyone in Taiyuan...please any expat give me a shout..



## silversurfer_th

Hi we will start our new job in Taiyuan any survivors who like to share your experience ....

Jk


----------



## silversurfer_th

silversurfer_th said:


> Hi we will start our new job in Taiyuan any survivors who like to share your experience ....
> 
> Jk


No answer no reply what forum is that


----------



## beyork3346

Taiyuan is in Shanxi Province, quite far from Shanghai, I do not think there would be too many expats.


Actually I am a native Chinese, but never been to Taiyuan.


----------



## KALHINTZ

Hehe china is very huge country ~


----------



## silversurfer_th

Guys please read and dont just talk nonsense Like ..... China is a ver large country ... Well who would have thought !!!
And when I say I will work in Taiyuan .... Means I know where it is and that most probably it's in Shanxi province please try a bit harder... It's an expat forum no kindergarden.


----------



## anneteoh

Hi
Haha, you've got very sincere replies really.
I 've only passed through Tai Yuan. I believe it's a Confucian county and you'll find pretty conservative Chinese around there; but then, you might find big surprises too.
Your concern's understandable and your wish to find other expats too, as Tai Yuan's a place that sounds like you're going there to do missionary work; like Gladys Alywards went to Yang Zheng ( also in Shanxi?) in 1931 and became a close friend of the local Mandarin who appointed her as an official foot inspector ( culltured Chinese ladies had their feet bound in those days).
Some expats work in cities like Bj and S'hai where they're spoilt for expansive expatriate company ; but you can make friends with locals more easily if you're rather isolated.
Depends on what experience you're looking for in China; but, like everything else in life - you can find ways to adapt or make changes that will suit you. I believe your company and colleagues will look after you well if you're working for a reputable firm or school. It's useful to join societies or clubs related to your interests - you'll find like-minded friends.
Good luck and hope you'll have a great time in China. I know many of my friends did - in the 80s and before! From my own short stays, i found it easy to get teaching English jobs ; and Chinese students simply adorable then; can only hope they're still the same nowadays, with all that emphasis on business and success these days!


----------



## H2T

Hi,
We're now considering a job opportunity at JiaoCheng, ~60km away from TaiYuan. The environment pollution is a significant concern to me. The polluted air, polluted water, polluted food... Am I over worried ? Please share your view. Thanks.


----------



## GrahamWeifang

silversurfer_th said:


> No answer no reply what forum is that


.
Must be a small place, if no one heard of it.
or 
It must have nothing there to draw in any tourists.

Gra,


----------



## VNyitray

I am the new dean at the Taigu Academy at the Shanxi Agricultural University. We live most of the time down in Chongqing but spend a week to 10 days up in Taigu each month. We love it! But we've been coming to China since 1979 and so are used to places that are "smaller" and less developed; we also speak Mandarin. Lots of great historical places nearby and a good look at developing China without too much madness. Have not spent alot of time in Taiyuan proper, though.


----------



## SebastianBeijing

Hi H2T, 

I have spent a couple of weeks working in Taiyuan, the pollution there is quite severe. So much that Chinese locals told me they don't like living there because of the pollution.
During my whole time there I didn't see a single foreigner. There are a few foreigners around the university campuses though I hear.
Even though it is the capital of Shanxi it is a third tier city where people still freak out when they see foreigner (in a positive way). So if you want to be in the center of attention for a while consider taking a trip to Taiyuan


----------



## Synthesis

you might just be the only expat in Taiyuan 
Enjoy!


----------

